# Phragmipedium Red Wing (Robert C Silich x besseae)



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2015)

Phragmipedium Red Wing plante web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Phragmipedium Red Wing (Robert C Silich x besseae) web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 22, 2015)

Whatever the Robert C Silich has (perhaps besseae, I don't know much about phrags names at all), this looks like a super besseae!

Great shape and color!

Your plant has very clean leaves.
One thing I hate about phrags is that the leaves. 
A few nursery visits reveal that these plants usually have horrible leaves. 
Many had their tips trimmed off for obvious reasons, and the ones with whole leaves had browning tips (large portion too!) and spots and unsightly marks. Ones that look like your plant in this photo was far and few between.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2015)

Happypaphy7 : some of my Phrags have ugly leaves, although most of them have nice ones. My large Andean Tears is not has nice as it was before... I think the plant needs dividing and repotting, but I am lazy about doing this on very large plant.... and I have found my 2 yellow Maria Glanz to be tricky to grow... as long as my yellow besseae. I think they need "cleaner" water than all my other Phrags.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 22, 2015)

Beautiful red Phrag. Have you tried hybridizing with it?


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2015)

tomkalina said:


> Beautiful red Phrag. Have you tried hybridizing with it?



No, not yet. Maybe I should take the pollen and put it on some large everblooming Phrags on the living areas of the house (Autumn Fire, Cardinale, Evening Blaze ? I think Autumn Fire could be a good choice. I try some cross with Evenin Blaze and it didn't take. Guess it is a true 3N).

I have a big Jason Fischer too but I wonder if it could be an interesting improvement to cross RW with a JF.

And maybe I can keep pollen for crossing with my kovachii (it looks like it is spiking... ).


----------



## John M (Nov 22, 2015)

OMG, Lise! I think my heart skipped a beat! That thing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2015)

John M said:


> OMG, Lise! I think my heart skipped a beat! That thing is gorgeous!!!



oke:


----------



## terryros (Nov 22, 2015)

I have seen at least several amazing Phrag Red Wing at Orchid's Limited who originated/named the cross and got it awarded (RJ Quene in 2006).

Red Wing is Jason Fischer x Memoria Dick Clements (MDC) and most of you know that Jason Fischer is already MDC x besseae and MDC is besseae x sargentianum. So, Red Wing is mostly besseae with a portion of sargentianum thrown in. How Red Wing turns out depends completely on the quality of the besseae and sargentianum in the different crosses. It takes careful selection to end up with the very red ones. I am remembering that the best Red Wing cross at Orchids Limited was with tetraploid 'Rob's Choice' so the Red Wing was a triploid and probably not able to breed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 22, 2015)

.......or with a good fischeri? The only thing is, you'd have to use RW as the capsule parent.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 22, 2015)

That's a really nice flower. Beautiful color.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2015)

tomkalina said:


> .......or with a good fischeri? The only thing is, you'd have to use RW as the capsule parent.



Why, Tomkalina? Is it because fisheri is not a very good 'mother'?


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 22, 2015)

It's because fischeri tends to self-pollinate, so it's best used as a capsule parent.


----------



## Secundino (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Spectacular deep red color and an excellent plant. I hope you cross it!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 22, 2015)

An excellent cross!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2015)

Great flower! So many choices for what you can cross it with!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 22, 2015)

Correction to my previous post: fischeri is best _not_ used as the capsule parent because of its tendency to self pollinate


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2015)

tomkalina said:


> Correction to my previous post: fischeri is best _not_ used as the capsule parent because of its tendency to self pollinate



oke:


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 22, 2015)

I know, I know


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids! I remember when you bought that, wish I could have made that investment also. Thanks for sharing this beauty!!


----------



## abax (Nov 22, 2015)

Gorgeous red! I'd love to have one like it...or maybe that
one? My OZ besseae aren't nearly so nice as this one.


----------



## Silvan (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice outcome. You must be proud to own such a beauty and I'm very glad to be your friend  

You could also try to breed it with your Barbara LeAnn. Might not change much the flower, but it might make a smaller sized plant.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice looking flower.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Very nice outcome. You must be proud to own such a beauty and I'm very glad to be your friend



WOW! Shameless!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2015)

abax said:


> Gorgeous red! I'd love to have one like it...or maybe that
> one? My OZ besseae aren't nearly so nice as this one.



This costs 5X your OZ besseae!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 24, 2015)

Very, very nice !!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Nov 24, 2015)

NYEric said:


> WOW! Shameless!



LOL! :rollhappy: Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2015)

There are reasons I have the plants I have! :wink:


----------



## John M (Nov 24, 2015)

Touché


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 27, 2015)

wonderful colour


----------



## JasonG (Nov 27, 2015)

This is a great plant. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

